# Neuer Oaseteich



## rasky (8. Aug. 2013)

Bin nu in dem Forum und bin wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde zu Miner. Oase Teichwanne gekommen.


Oase Teichbecken Stonecor Lake Constance Basalt

Material: Hochdruckpolyethylen LLD-PE
Maße: 287x170cm
97cm Tiefe

Gewicht: 65 Kg

Volumen: 1.300 Liter
Diese Teichwanne soll in unserem Garten eine neue Heimat für Goldfische werdenIch hoffe Ihr werdet mich bei den aufkommenden Fragen unterstützen.
Das erste Geht mit dem Einbau los. Welche Pumpe oder Filter empfehlt ihr. Ich dachte an OAS Cws 3000.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oasetich*

Hallo,

das wird ein hübscher Kleinteich - nur für Goldfische ist der auf Dauer zu klein.


----------



## rasky (8. Aug. 2013)

meinst du generell für Fische ?


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oasetich*

Naja, der Hit ist es nicht, aber ein paar kleine Fischchen gingen schon.
Guck mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374

Wie wäre es mit ein paar Goldelritzen. Sind auch gut zu sehen und wachsen Deinem Teich nicht über den Kopf.


----------



## rasky (8. Aug. 2013)

danke. Also kann ich meiner Frau Hoffnung machen


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oasetich*

Zumindest, was das angeht


----------



## rasky (8. Aug. 2013)

Was wäre denn für eine Pumpe/Filtergeschichte bei den von dir genannten Fischen und meiner Schale sinnvoll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Das kommt drauf an, wie fütterwütig Ihr seid. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Filter, der für 3.000 bis 4.000 Liter ausgeschrieben ist (diese Werte kannst Du mit Fischbesatz halbieren), reichen.


----------



## rasky (9. Aug. 2013)

Fütterwütig sind wir nicht. 
Ich stehe nur vor der Suche was macht Sinn und wieviel Geld muss ich in die Hand nehmen. Man Sagte mir Oase Set cws 6000. das liest sich gut, kostet aber auch ab 600 Euro. Wrnn man Neuling ist, kann man nicht einschätzen ob das übertrieben ist oder sinnvoll


----------



## Michael H (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Wenns unbedingt Oase sein soll hät ich einen Tip für dich .......

Gehste in den Hornbach die haben auf Oase Produkte ihre Preis Garantie . Das heißt wenn es irgendwo Oase Produkte Billiger gibt , gehen die den Preis mit und geben noch 10 % .

So hab ich meinen Biosmart 14000 gekauft , 

Normal Preis 270 Euro  , bei Billiger.de war es drin für 220 Euro , und so hab ich das Set mit Starter mit einwenig handeln für 200 Euro mit nachhause genommen..


----------



## rasky (9. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Michael, es muss nicht Oase sein. Bin offen für andere Sachen. Hätte nur gerne eine Empfehlung, da ich nicht wirklich weis was ich nehmen soll. Wenn du mich an die Hand nimmst gerne


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hallo Rasky,

herzlich willkommen, bei den Teichlern.

Wenn Du die Schüßel schon mal hast, warum holst Du Dir nicht ein Stück Folie und kombinierst die kleine Pflanzenschüssel mit einem Kleinen Teich, wo sich auch Fische wohl fühlen?

So teuer ist die Folie nicht und den Spaten schwingen kost auch nix.

Nur mal als Gedanke
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## rasky (9. Aug. 2013)

Da hast du nicht Unrecht. Aber da Krieg ich glaube ich die rote Karte .
Vielleicht ergibt es sch ja noch beim Schaufeln. Warte erst mal bis mein Lake " Bodensee " angeliefert wird.
Habe 123 Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt.
Meine Frau wollte ja nur was Wasser mit Pflanzen haben, ich habe gesagt wenn dann müssen 2-3 Fische mit rein.
Dachte gegenüber unserer Zinkwanne wären 1300 Liter schon viel 
Was soll ich denn seiner Meinung nach als Pumpe und Filter für meine Schüssel nehmen ??


----------



## Michael H (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hmmm an die Hand nehmen ist so eine Sache weiß ja nicht ob das deine Frau erlaubt 
Ne mal im Ernst , bin selbst noch am Kämpfen mit der Technic , dacht nur du willst unbedingt einen Oase Filter .
Deswegen der Tip mit dem Hornbach.

Aber was Thomas schreibt wäre auch eine Super Lösung für die Fische , die werden es dir Danken . Ein Schönes Plätzchen im Garten ausgesucht und los geht es mit der Schaufel , die paar Kubik Meter mehr, auf die kommt es doch nicht an .
Die schüssel müßteste ja auch eingraben .....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Ne ganz Kleine oder erstmal Keine.

Mach ordentlich Pflanzen rein, die halten manchmal auch das Wasser rein. 

Erstmal so probieren und wenn (nach dem Start des Teiches/ nächstes Jahr das ganze problematisch wird über eine Pumpe nachdenken.

Grüße

Thomas

Viel Glück bei Deiner Süßen mit der Überzeugungsarbeit.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Ne ganz Kleine oder erstmal Keine.

Mach ordentlich Pflanzen rein, die halten manchmal auch das Wasser rein. 

Erstmal so probieren und wenn (nach dem Start des Teiches/ nächstes Jahr das ganze problematisch wird über eine Pumpe nachdenken.

Grüße

Thomas

Viel Glück bei Deiner Süßen mit der Überzeugungsarbeit.


----------



## rasky (11. Aug. 2013)

So werde von Sölle Thor R 5 nehmen. 
Die sollte ausreichen. Hat man mir im Oase Markt empfohlen.
Hatte vergessen eine womöglich doofe Frage zu stellen. Wie führt man das Wasser aus dem Durchlauffilter wieder in den Reich. Einfach mit nem Schlauch vom Stutzen aus oder kommt da noch was dran ??
Sorry falls doof


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hallo Rasky,

Du kannst vom Stutzen einfach einen Schlauch nehmen, oder ein HT Rohr, mußte halt den Anschluss messen wie groß der ø ist.
Bei meinem Filter ist es ein 50 mm Stutzen und hab ein HT Rohr angeschlossen.


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Naja das Söll T5-Set kannst aber beim besten Willen nicht mit einem CWS-System von Oase vergleichen - ist wie Dacia zu BMW.

Der Söl T5 ist übrigens kein Druckfilter - von den Werten und Herstellerangaben ist er für dein Vorhaben so gerade noch ausreichend, was eigentlich schon Probleme vorherbestimmt.
Du wirst ständig am Putzen und Reinigen sein - es wird sich keine funktionierende Biologie im Filter bilden können und gerade bei einem so kleinen Volumen und angedachten Fischbesatz ist ein Filter, der eher mal 300 % des nötigen kann, von Vorteil!

Hol dir eine kleine Filterpumpe mit 3000 lit/h, nimm einen richtigen Druckfilter 10-15000-er der eine Rückspülmöglichkeit hat (mit integr. UVC), und nimm wegen des Druckfilters die Möglichkeit für einen kleinen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall mit wahr.(kostet zusammen keine 200,- €)

Gruß Nori


----------



## rasky (11. Aug. 2013)

Alternativ der Oase Biopress Set 4000 ?


----------



## rasky (11. Aug. 2013)

Gibt es denn den gesunden Mittelweg zwischen Mercedes und Dacia ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hallo Rasky,
bleiben wir mal bei Oase.
Leg die paar Taler drauf und nimm wenigstens das Biopress 6000-er-Set (gibts für 179,- inkl. Versand) oder was auf alle Fälle besser wäre das 10000-er-Set für 229,- € - deshalb sagte ich ja "300 %  des Erforderlichen"!

Für das Geld bekommst du zwar bei No-Name-Anbietern auch einen 15000-er mit 4000-er Pumpe, der hat aber 18-24 Watt UVC und das wäre bei deinem Teich zu viel.

Hol dir einen der beiden Oase-Biopress, aber nicht den 4000-er!

Gruß Nori


----------



## rasky (11. Aug. 2013)

Können diese Druckfilter denn auch ohne Bachlauf etc. Betrieben werden ?
Das hatte mich irritiert.
Ansonsten
fände ich diese auch vom Budget sehr gut.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nori (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Natürlich - der Druckfilterausgang kann auch direkt in den Teich geleitet werden.
Man hat halt beim Druckfilter die zusätzliche Option, das Wasser auch an höhere Stellen weiterleiten zu können - das geht beim Durchlauffilter ohne zusätzliche Pumpe oder Aufstellung an der höchsten Stelle nicht.
Deshalb kann man den Druckfilter auch bis zur Abdeckkappe eingraben - gibt auch von Oase so Dekorfelsen, die genau über den Deckel passen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## rasky (11. Aug. 2013)

Dann hast du mir geholfen, werde mich für einen der beiden zulegen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hi zusammen,

ist das nicht ein wenig Fett?
Der Teich hat 1500 liter. 

Pumpe 3500 liter, die Stunde -> heißt, der Teich wird 2,333 mal die Stunde durchgespült
Stromverbrauch -> 90 Watt -> 228,00 Euro im Jahr.

Mein Teich war 14 mal so groß und hatte 1/3 des Stromverbrauches. 
Ja gut, den hat es auch nicht alle Stunde 2,5 mal durchgespült. 

Es werden keine Kois gehalten werden können, von daher denke ich eine Pumpenleistung, die den Teich alle sagen wir mal 2 Stunden 1 mal spült ist vollkommen angemessen. 

Ist nur mal so ne Meinung von mir.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hab mal nachgeschaut - dachte nicht, dass Oase in den Sets solche Stromfresser beipackt - dann sollte der 6000-er die bessere Wahl sein mit der 40 Watt Pumpe (für ca. 200 € Gesamtpreis gibt's nun mal keine Eco-Pumpen von Oase!).
Die hohe Umwälzrate sollte wegen des geplanten Besatzes und des rel. kleinen Volumens schon sein - bei einem größeren Teich kann das auch in die andere Richtung gehen, vor allem wenn keine Koi gehalten werden - ich verwende auch nur ne 7500-er. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Hi Nori,


Filter = groß ist ja in Ordnung, je mehr reinpaßt um so weniger reinemachen.
Ich würde es vieleicht versuchen aufzuteilen. 
Großer Filter und gesondert eine kleine Pumpe kaufen (muß ja nicht OASE sein...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Oaseteich*

Die größeren Druckfilter (wie Oben schon erwähnt) haben dann meist 18 bzw. 24 Watt UVC-Strahler eingebaut.
Deshalb dachte ich die 10.000-er wäre ne gute Alternative mit dem 11 Watt-Strahler.

Aber mit dem 6000-er Set sollte es gut klappen und mit den 40 Watt kann man auch noch leben.

Gruß Nori


----------

